# Anyone Know Where to Find a Bichon?



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

My 17 year old bichon frise passed away right before Christmas and it’s been really hard. I’ve started looking for a puppy and the two breeders I’ve talked to want from 3000 to 3500 for a puppy here in Southern California. One of the breeders will only sell me a female if I get a show puppy. I’m not asking for breeding rights. How much should a well breed health tested puppy cost? I could drive to Northern California or one of the neighboring states if it’s worthwhile. My son lives in Pennsylvania so possibly I could get one there and fly it back. I knew a puppy wouldn’t be cheap but that is a lot of money.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there's music box in georgia. i am sorry but i don't know anything about pricing. i know of the breeder because she also breeds lowchen and i have kept an eye on her for that reason. http://www.musicboxbichons.com/


i know you want a puppy. but sometimes retired champions are available. my female lowchen was a retired champion and she was an amazing dog. good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I had been following one in Florida but I recently deleted them as I decided no more puppies for me since I have my 15 month old st poodle. I can see if I can find them . Yes they are still on my Facebook Bright Magnolia Bichons Philpott. Maybe they can help or point in in the right direction.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

There are some excellent Bichon breeders in CA: https://bichon.org/breeders-directory-2019/ 

I'm neighbors with Steve Wosniak who has 3 beautiful Bichons. If I see him at the park in the near future, I'll ask him which breeder his dogs are from 

Edited to add: I think that price range sounds about right, to be honest. Bichons are an expensive breed, like Maltese, and females tend to be more rare and therefore expensive.


----------

